# Getting married in Spain would a gestor help?



## pmarshall244 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi,
I am planning to get married to my Spanish partner in the near future and was wondering if anyone can recommend a Jester to assist with compliance in the Sitges / Barcelona area and how much is the cost?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You definitely need a jester if you're looking for compliance from a Spanish woman.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't resist teasing you! 

You're looking for a gestor - not a jester. A jester is a joker, like this:


----------



## pmarshall244 (Mar 27, 2016)

Jajaja I think considering I am marrying a Spaniard at all I think in this instance my spelling is correct.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol! So true! You're a very brave man!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I tried to "like" your post, but the screen is all messed up on my computer because the image I posted is huge, so I can't access the like button. I can't even post a reply on my computer, and others probably can't either. I don't know how to like a post on my phone. So for the record, I like your post. You're very funny!  Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've changed it now  

Good to see a sense of humour though


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I've changed it now
> 
> Good to see a sense of humour though


It's still huge for me, but thank for trying. I got my thinking cap on and reduced the size by zooming down to -25%, so now I can see eensie weensie little letters. I hope I'm not coming across as stupid or complacent or lazy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I mean I changed the title

I can't do anything about the pic you posted!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

OK. Sorry for messing up the thread.  If anyone wants to reply, if you set the zoom at 25%, you can see everything.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Getting married in Spain would a gestor help? Part2*

Due to the huge picture in the thread I can't post a reply (don't worry AllHeart, it's happened to me before ) I've opened this thread for pmarshall.
I don't think you need a gestor if you're British for example. If you're non eu it might be more difficult.
I got married here, in Bilbao, 25 years ago this September. I can't say it was easy, even though it should have been, but it was made very difficult by the fact that we were living in Madrid and doing all the paperwork in Bilbao, and this was pre internet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've removed the image Allheart - usually they only affect the page on which they are posted, but when I tried to post a reply on page 2, it was still off  

good idea PW re: a new thread - but I think this works better in the end


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've removed the image Allheart - usually they only affect the page on which they are posted, but when I tried to post a reply on page 2, it was still off
> 
> good idea PW re: a new thread - but I think this works better in the end


Oh it does, it was just that I couldn't do anything about the image and so I couldn't post.
All fixed now!
And now that I can see the OPs nationality is Afghan, amybe a gestor would be useful, as long as it's one that has experience in international marriages.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

My daughter got married, a few years ago, while living in Barcelona. She and her now husband found that the waiting list for civil ceremonies in Barcelona was so long that they decided to go to a small town, some miles outside the city, with a tiny population. 
We had a lovely day and continued the celebrations in Barcelona the next day. I don't know how they went about arranging it, must ask her, but I know it would have at least a year before they would have married if they'd tried to do it in the city.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I've removed the image Allheart - usually they only affect the page on which they are posted, but when I tried to post a reply on page 2, it was still off
> 
> good idea PW re: a new thread - but I think this works better in the end


Thank you!!


----------



## pmarshall244 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for that info. Very helpful 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## pmarshall244 (Mar 27, 2016)

Naomira said:


> My daughter got married, a few years ago, while living in Barcelona. She and her now husband found that the waiting list for civil ceremonies in Barcelona was so long that they decided to go to a small town, some miles outside the city, with a tiny population.
> We had a lovely day and continued the celebrations in Barcelona the next day. I don't know how they went about arranging it, must ask her, but I know it would have at least a year before they would have married if they'd tried to do it in the city.


 Thanks for this info. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

